
TLS 1.3 Impact on Network-Based Security - stablemap
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-camwinget-tls-use-cases-00
======
mtgx
Figures Cisco, the inventor of the IETF router "lawful intercept" standard
would be against the more stringent security protocols in TLS 1.3.

I wish the TLS 1.3 supporters and IETF would just ignore these opponents. Too
bad Cisco has embedded itself along with the NSA right in the top IETF boards.

